# kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??



## Fishing-Conny (6. Februar 2007)

hallo zusammen
soweit ich weiß sind seezungen normalerweise nicht in wurfweite vom strand (soweit ich informiert bin lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren)
nun meine fragen :
is das richtig kann man sie normal nur vom boot fangen oder geht das auch vom strand aus ..wenn ja welche köder und welche montagen ...mit welchen größen ist zu rechnen und wo lohnt sich eine nacht am strand ...?
antworten wären cool
also schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Lies dir einmal diesen Bericht durch

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Och ich hab in früheren Jahren rund um Seeland (Holland) des öfteren Seezungen in der Brandung gefangen...
Die letzten jahre soll das aber arg nachgelassen haben!


----------



## dipsy (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Moin,

die letzte Seezunge habe ich am Samstag an der Brandungsrute
meines Kumpels gesehen. 32cm auf Neeltje Jans.#6 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Fishing-Conny (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

alles klar danke dann wäre das auch schonmal geklärt


----------



## suurhusen (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Auch an der Knock gab es mal Seezungen.
Hatte selber zwar keine an der Angel aber ein Kollege von mir in meinem beisein.
Also, Seezunge vom Strand aus möglich!!!

mfg Suurhusen
#h


----------



## Fishing-Conny (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

alles klar dann bedank ich mich erstmal für die antworten ...welche montagen fischt ihr denn auf seezunge?


----------



## dipsy (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Servus,

6er oder 4er Gamakatsu Haken LS3113R. Als Mundschnur 15 lbs
rote Amnesia mit einer Paliette und einer 6mm Lil Corky in rot. 
Bei starker Strömung gerne auch die "Besemsteeltjes", sprich die
Abstandhalter die aussehen wie die roten Borsten von einem Strassenbesen. Bei ruhigem Wasser einen Nachläufer von ca 50cm und darüber noch eine kurze Mundschnur von ca 25cm.
Köder besteht aus einem kleinen Seeringelwurm und einem Stück "Franse Tappen"

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Fishing-Conny (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

alles klar danke


----------



## dipsy (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Die Zunge vom letzten WE


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

@ Dipsy

Sorry für Offtopic, aber ist die Rute auf dem Bild eine Cormoran Coramid Super Long Cast?


----------



## dipsy (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Servus,

ist ne Cormoran, aber frag mich bitte nicht welche.#c 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*



dipsy schrieb:


> ... ist ne Cormoran, aber frag mich bitte nicht welche.#c ...



Yupp, ´ne Cormoran auf jeden Fall. Von der Farbe her ´ne Coramid Super Long Cast, den Griff hatte aber auch das erste Blackstar-Modell.

War auch nur rein interessehalber... #h


----------



## Fishing-Conny (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

wahnsinn ich kenn zungen nur aus der ladentheke aber so eine riesige hab ich in meinem leben noch nicht gesehen ..wo hasst du die denn gefangen (und womit?)
achja schöne rute
@ dipsy


----------



## dipsy (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Moin,

die habe nicht ich gefangen, sondern wie im Posting #4 geschrieben mein Kumpel. 32 cm ist aber kein Riese. 
Hat auf einen Wattwurm gebissen und wie man am Hintergrund
erkennen kann auf Neeltje Jans.

Gruß
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Klaus-a. (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*



dipsy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die habe nicht ich gefangen, sondern wie im Posting #4 geschrieben mein Kumpel. 32 cm ist aber kein Riese.
> Hat auf einen Wattwurm gebissen und wie man am Hintergrund
> ...



Habt ihr vor oder hinter den Schleusen geangelt?

Und braucht man dort die Sportfiskarte?


----------



## dipsy (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Moin,

haben in der Schelde geangelt.

Edit: Nein Karte braucht man nicht.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## DxcDxrsch (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

ohwei dahinten fahrt ihr ganz hin? is ja ne halbe ewigkeit!


----------



## dipsy (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*

Nö 2 1/2 Stunden|bla:


----------



## Klaus-a. (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: kann man seezungen vom strand aus fangen??*



dipsy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> haben in der Schelde geangelt.
> 
> ...



Danke #6


----------

